# Mon iPod ne monte pas! OS X ne le reconnaît plus



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Je posséde un Ipod 15 Go et un G4 733mhz avec systeme 10.3.5.
Tout marchait bien jusqu'au jour ou j'ai installé la derniere version de Mac OS X.
maintenant impossible de faire monté mon Ipod sur le bureau, le mac ne le reconnait plus...
j'ai besoin d'aide.

bste


----------



## iMax (20 Août 2004)

Salut, et bienvenue sur MacG 

Je déplace ce sujet au bon endroit


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2004)

Tu as procédé à une recherche pour voir si quelqu'un avait le même problème que toi? J'ai trouvé pour ma part quelques sujets similaires, dont ceux-ci:

iPod non reconnu par Mac OS X
Mon Mac ne voit plus mon iPod


----------

